# GT6000 craftsman with front loader and weight box



## Mikey0a3 (Jul 15, 2018)

Hello, new to the site here...

I just bought this small garden tractor with front loader.....

The tractor is a 1990 gt6000 craftsman garden tractor with a 22 hp twin cylinder Onan (sp?) engine with 344 hours
This tractor came with a front loader from the factory. The front loader is made my kwikway. (That’s what I was told)
I was wondering if I could swap out the 6 speed transmission and put a hydrostatic one in.
I just think a hydrostatic transmission would be a lot smoother...
Also the steering tends to get stuck if I turn too hard to the left and right is this commen or fixable? 

any suggestions?

Also I don’t known whole lot about these tractors so if anyone has any cool ideas for them let me know, going to be using it for fire wood, moving trailers, light snow removal and maybe some very very light site work (around the house kind of stuff)



Thanks!
Mike


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Mike, welcome to the tractor forum.

It might be easier to find a GT6000 with hydrostatic transmission in good condition, and swap the loader onto it??


----------



## Junkboy999 (Jan 14, 2017)

The steering is a common problem with those GT6000 and models around that time frame. Play in the bushing that hold the steering sector gear and the steering column means that the gears will get slop and start slipping, binding, and rounding off the gear teeth. I had to replace my steering sector gear on my GT. 

The loader is in High demand so I would look for a Donner Hydo GT6000 that might have a good steering and swap the loader to it. But be warned the weight of the Lift and working with it will eventually mess up the steering again. Adapting your tractor to Hydro sterring would be great


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2018)

Nice looking rig


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hell for stout.


----------



## RobinEll74 (6 mo ago)

Mikey0a3 said:


> Hello, new to the site here...
> 
> I just bought this small garden tractor with front loader.....
> 
> ...


Hi Mike. 
I've beefed up my frame so I was able to use heavier tubing, and to allow me to do heavier work. By doing that, I was able to use a john deere gt235 hydro. I'll, tell u what, I'll spin the duel tires before I spin the belt. I've also gone with a belt driven pump on the same belt as the transmission. This way I'm still able to use the mower deck.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

RobinEll74 said:


> Hi Mike.
> I've beefed up my frame so I was able to use heavier tubing, and to allow me to do heavier work. By doing that, I was able to use a john deere gt235 hydro. I'll, tell u what, I'll spin the duel tires before I spin the belt. I've also gone with a belt driven pump on the same belt as the transmission. This way I'm still able to use the mower deck.


Might want to take a look at the load rating on those steer tires. The front axle of that Craftsman wasn't designed for that kind of happiness..... Steer tire problems, wheel bearing problems, and steering shaft problems. You're trying to work a "riding lawnmower" like a "garden tractor"...... There's a huge difference in the front axle set-up/design. 

Compare your front axle to the set-up on a Case 446 below.... It's a sold cast axle with much heavier center pivot bearing, axle shafts, and tires. Not being critical of your work, that took some skill, but your going to have front axle problems with working a loader bucket on that machine. Poor Ol' Mike has probably found that out by now since his original post is from 4 years ago.


----------

